# Probs. with loading the remote contents of the visualization, plasmoids, etc.



## mutterhunt (Jan 22, 2022)

Hello everybody, 

it's an old mistake, having had linux for years at plasma 5. when you try to download remote contents (in my case 3 comics), you the the followin error:


```
Onbekende fout in de API van de OpenSamenwerkingservice. (0)
```

and the plasmashell log writes:


```
0  
In XML: 
 "" 
file:///usr/local/share/plasma/wallpapers/org.kde.image/contents/ui/main.qml:16:1: QML StackView: Binding loop detected for property "configuredImage"
```

what to do? is it a bug, but it came up recently with the plasma upgrade. I reinstalled kf5-kwidgetsaddons withouth dependencies and cleared the rest of comics configuration at ./config/comics.

lizbeth


----------

